
Show HN: Swirly, a marble diagram generator using SVG - timdp
https://github.com/timdp/swirly
======
Gehinnn
I can recommend to implement such tools platform independently so that they
also run in browsers.

Trying out a web tool is much less easier and safer than installing and
running a tool locally that could do anything on my computer. If the tool
looks and feels good on the web, it is much more likely that someone will
install it locally.

~~~
timdp
For what it's worth, there's now a basic Web version:
[https://swirly.timdp.now.sh/](https://swirly.timdp.now.sh/)

~~~
Gehinnn
That looks nice! I would recommend you to host in on gh-pages though so that
it still works even if you decide to take down your website.

